# Travel agent



## Midlifer (Jul 24, 2012)

Can anyone recommend a good travel agent for quick trip home? I've been looking online but am wondering if an agent can find a better deal. My son called this PM asking when I'd be home for Christmas. It's our first one since divorce and don't want him more upset than necessary.


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

Sorry, can't be of a big help there. But having used two travel agents for various kinds of bookings, I find that travel agents generally do not have better fares than the online ones. Where they come in handy are that they can "hold' bookings for you for some time (days, weeks at times) without you having to pay up and that gives you the flexibility of changing your schedule. In any case December fares are always higher than usual. 

I generally compare fares on kayak, the various airlines websites, expedia. If at all you do want to use an agent, I am not sure about AD, but in Dubai you have a number of them in the malls.


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

http://www.skyscanner.net/?gclid=CK_rxpi_4LMCFcbLtAodPGUA8g is worth a look. Xmas and NY are always really expensive. You may find it better to hang on till the last minute.


----------

